# Tegmen defect



## MICHELLE MAJORS (Mar 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how you would code repair of a tegmen defect in conjunction with Tympanomastoidectomy?


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 2, 2009)

That would be included in your CPT for the tympanomastoidectomy.


----------

